# Waldorf Pulse



## synthpunk (Jun 6, 2017)

Newest hw synth addition. LOVE IT!


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 6, 2017)

Awesome!. 
how does it sound?
is there a software controller out there or you programming it using the front panel?


----------



## Astronaut FX (Jun 6, 2017)

I believe there are a couple of editors out there.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 6, 2017)

Sounds pretty fat, can be Moog like but also nasty. HUGE headroom. Reminds me alot of old 808 State.

The front panel matrix is not horrible to promngram from. Patch 0 generates a random patch and you can get quite modular results.

I am also using this free editor.
http://jeruro.blogspot.com/2015/07/pulse-editor-103.html?m=0


----------



## doctornine (Jun 6, 2017)

Used to have one of those. Prefer the Blofeld


----------

